# Charlie Daniels!!



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG i LOVE this commercial! Me and Jasper pretend like we hillbillies and clap to it :clap: and just get crazy


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Love me some Charlie Daniels band.
My 11 ys old daughter plays the viola,which is basically a version of the fiddle to a certain degree,and she can't wait until she gets good enough to play his songs.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

That's how you do it, son.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

haha I love that commercial too! 

Charlie Daniels is awesome.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Love me some Charlie Daniels band.
> My 11 ys old daughter plays the viola,which is basically a version of the fiddle to a certain degree,and she can't wait until she gets good enough to play his songs.


I was literally fixin to post the EXACT SAME RESPONSE...my daughter is 11 yrs old also...she plays the violin...i dunno if thats the same as a viola...and says the exact same thing bout the comercial...

too funny...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

:rofl: HAHA!Too funny.

The violin is basically the same as the viola only slightly bigger with a deeper sound I believe.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I love the end.
That's how you do it son. haha


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

lol i know! It is killer funny  i got so crazy during that commercial i just fell because the floor looked like a wall and i tried to "Lean on it" for support and it ended with a BANG lol! :rofl:


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

we saw him at a summer fest 2 years ago


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

not a Charlie Danies fan but great commercial


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

He looks better than he did. He use to be a really bad alcoholic. My grandparents went and seen him in concert and he fell off the stage 3 times before they shut the concert down.
I still love him though, wish I was musically inclined!


----------

